# X250 Spare Wheel Problem



## some-where-in-oxford

Hi,

Went to Fiat Fish Bros, Swindon, today to see about having a spare wheel carrier fitted.

After putting the motorhome on the lift the fitter thought that there is not enough room to fit the carrier. Fish Bros do not want to order the parts for me until they are sure that they will fit so not to waste my money.

He took me underneath to show me where it normally fits. 

There is a cross member on the chassis that has the captive bolts in the center to take a bracket with a winch to pull up the spare against the underside of the cross member.

Fitter believes that the winch part of the arrangement that is unwound with the wheel brace, sits towards the rear above the grey water tank, and another cross member for this part is not there.

My motorhome was built early 2008 with the seal and go kit, no spare wheel. I now have a spare wheel and need to have a carrier fitted.

Now Swift are fitting spares again on the Voyager, has anyone got a Voyager with a spare wheel underneath? If so can you tell me where it is located on the chassis?

Kath, if you see this is it possible to have a drawing showing where the carrier is fitted on the later models?

Also are these the same Fiat part numbers to match the carrier that you are now fitting?

Fiat Part Numbers.

1353303080 main carrier £159.40 + vat
1315074080 bracket £4.59 + vat
1357532080 bracket £12.89 + vat
18782024 x5 screw £0.58 each + vat
13046211 x6 screw £0.81 each + vat
1357387080 bracket £2.55 + vat
1357533080 bracket £5.68 + vat
1356210080 screw £ 0.55 + vat

If Swift can confirm these are the correct part numbers I can go ahead and get the parts ordered. The space does look tight, but I think that the spare carrier would just about fit in the space, but as I have not seen the winding down arrangement or where it is located, I cannot tell the fitter at Fish Bros exactly how Swift are fitting these...


Thanks


----------



## lufc

How much is a spare? I want to carry one in my rear locker.


----------



## 94055

How about on the roof, is it possible?


----------



## MikeCo

Unless you can find a secondhand one a new tin bit from a Fiat dealer will cost you around £90 and a tyre around £65 if you are not too fussy.
Ours is kept under the bed.


----------



## richardjames

Or on the back!!!!
Richard


----------



## 94055

Or even fitted to the ladder, now that could be possible.

Steve


----------



## Rolling

*X250 Spare wheel*

I Have 4 spare Fiat X250 rims if anyone interested all new £20 each
Had alloys fitted to new van

Rolling


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

richardjames said:


> Or on the back!!!!
> Richard


That is one option as we have a towbar, I could easily knock up a frame that would bolt on.

I am pretty sure that it should fit underneath, it just happened that I could only get time to visit Fiat dealership last week, same day as Swift closed for Christmas.

As soon as Swift get back in the New Year I'm sure they will be able to check some drawings for me.

There must be members here that have new Voyagers that now have spares fitted?

Perhaps they could check and see how the spare is supported under the back?


----------



## Deno

S-W-I-O 

Have you considered contacting Alko the chassis manufacturer, I'm sure I saw a spare wheel carrier on their demo unit at the NEC show. Could it be more likely to be a Alko part rather than Fiat! 
Just a thought 
Deno


----------



## RichardnGill

Deno I though that at first but then and was going to say the same as you, 

but I realised that Voyagers are on a Fiat chassis

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Hi,
> 
> Went to Fiat Fish Bros, Swindon, today to see about having a spare wheel carrier fitted.
> 
> After putting the motorhome on the lift the fitter thought that there is not enough room to fit the carrier. Fish Bros do not want to order the parts for me until they are sure that they will fit so not to waste my money.
> 
> He took me underneath to show me where it normally fits.
> 
> There is a cross member on the chassis that has the captive bolts in the center to take a bracket with a winch to pull up the spare against the underside of the cross member.
> 
> Fitter believes that the winch part of the arrangement that is unwound with the wheel brace, sits towards the rear above the grey water tank, and another cross member for this part is not there.
> 
> My motorhome was built early 2008 with the seal and go kit, no spare wheel. I now have a spare wheel and need to have a carrier fitted.
> 
> Now Swift are fitting spares again on the Voyager, has anyone got a Voyager with a spare wheel underneath? If so can you tell me where it is located on the chassis?
> 
> Kath, if you see this is it possible to have a drawing showing where the carrier is fitted on the later models?
> 
> Also are these the same Fiat part numbers to match the carrier that you are now fitting?
> 
> Fiat Part Numbers.
> 
> 1353303080 main carrier £159.40 + vat
> 1315074080 bracket £4.59 + vat
> 1357532080 bracket £12.89 + vat
> 18782024 x5 screw £0.58 each + vat
> 13046211 x6 screw £0.81 each + vat
> 1357387080 bracket £2.55 + vat
> 1357533080 bracket £5.68 + vat
> 1356210080 screw £ 0.55 + vat
> 
> If Swift can confirm these are the correct part numbers I can go ahead and get the parts ordered. The space does look tight, but I think that the spare carrier would just about fit in the space, but as I have not seen the winding down arrangement or where it is located, I cannot tell the fitter at Fish Bros exactly how Swift are fitting these...
> 
> Thanks


I will check this out in the New Year but I can confirm that all of the parts required are Fiat parts and there is no special process. Other people have had spare wheels fitted

Will let you know
Regards

Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Hi,
> 
> Went to Fiat Fish Bros, Swindon, today to see about having a spare wheel carrier fitted.
> 
> After putting the motorhome on the lift the fitter thought that there is not enough room to fit the carrier. Fish Bros do not want to order the parts for me until they are sure that they will fit so not to waste my money.
> 
> He took me underneath to show me where it normally fits.
> 
> There is a cross member on the chassis that has the captive bolts in the center to take a bracket with a winch to pull up the spare against the underside of the cross member.
> 
> Fitter believes that the winch part of the arrangement that is unwound with the wheel brace, sits towards the rear above the grey water tank, and another cross member for this part is not there.
> 
> My motorhome was built early 2008 with the seal and go kit, no spare wheel. I now have a spare wheel and need to have a carrier fitted.
> 
> Now Swift are fitting spares again on the Voyager, has anyone got a Voyager with a spare wheel underneath? If so can you tell me where it is located on the chassis?
> 
> Kath, if you see this is it possible to have a drawing showing where the carrier is fitted on the later models?
> 
> Also are these the same Fiat part numbers to match the carrier that you are now fitting?
> 
> Fiat Part Numbers.
> 
> 1353303080 main carrier £159.40 + vat
> 1315074080 bracket £4.59 + vat
> 1357532080 bracket £12.89 + vat
> 18782024 x5 screw £0.58 each + vat
> 13046211 x6 screw £0.81 each + vat
> 1357387080 bracket £2.55 + vat
> 1357533080 bracket £5.68 + vat
> 1356210080 screw £ 0.55 + vat
> 
> If Swift can confirm these are the correct part numbers I can go ahead and get the parts ordered. The space does look tight, but I think that the spare carrier would just about fit in the space, but as I have not seen the winding down arrangement or where it is located, I cannot tell the fitter at Fish Bros exactly how Swift are fitting these...
> 
> Thanks


I will check this out in the New Year but I can confirm that all of the parts required are Fiat parts and there is no special process. Other people have  had spare wheels fitted

Will let you know
Regards

Kath


----------



## JMS64

My spare wheel is fitted to the rear - see attached.

June


----------



## Wupert

We checked this out a few months ago and came to the conclusion that the wheel under the bed was the easiest solution.

I was told by the main Fiat commercial dealers that there are two different under chassis fitments

I'm not sure if I'm helping you or not.


----------



## Annsman

A couple of things anyone thinking of before adding a spare. One is the need to consider is the extra weight it adds to your payload. If you run near to your limits now you will be well over by the time you add on your spare.

Another is your own bodys' ability to lift the bloody thing! Or even lower it down if you put it high up, like some of the posters seem to have done. They're not light and it might be dangerous to take the weight and lower it from a roof with restricted foot room, or have to carry it from above shoulder height. Even trained tyre fitters might not be able to help retrieve it from height at the roadside.

Can you get access to it under the bed?


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Thanks for the last few posts.

Kath, is the spare fitted underneath before the motorhome floor is laid on?

If it is, a photo to show Fish Bros would be helpful to me.

JMS64, fitting on the rear panel would be an option, but I would worry about the weight causing stress fractures at the joins? Also the extra weight is at end of vehicle so would be more weight on the rear axle due to extra overhang compared to fitting just behind the axle in the normal place. Although not a lot of difference maybe.

Wupert, I have a rear lounge so no storage space big enough inside.

Annsman, Last time I got weighed I think I had about 400 kilo payload, I have lost the piece of paper. I can gain the weight of the spare by running on empty water tank. But yes did consider this before deciding on getting a spare.

Steel rim and tyre is about 30 kilo, I am guessing about 20 kilo for the fittings to bolt it to the chassis so I would think about 50 kilos extra weight.

Possible problem would be getting the spare out from underneath according to Fish Bros, again, if Swift are fitting these on the present models then this should not be an issue.

I would rather have a spare that is difficult to get at from underneath, than a spare left at home in the shed a few hundred miles away.


----------



## ICDSUN

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Thanks for the last few posts.
> 
> Kath, is the spare fitted underneath before the motorhome floor is laid on?
> 
> If it is, a photo to show Fish Bros would be helpful to me.
> 
> JMS64, fitting on the rear panel would be an option, but I would worry about the weight causing stress fractures at the joins? Also the extra weight is at end of vehicle so would be more weight on the rear axle due to extra overhang compared to fitting just behind the axle in the normal place. Although not a lot of difference maybe.
> 
> Wupert, I have a rear lounge so no storage space big enough inside.
> 
> Annsman, Last time I got weighed I think I had about 400 kilo payload, I have lost the piece of paper. I can gain the weight of the spare by running on empty water tank. But yes did consider this before deciding on getting a spare.
> 
> Steel rim and tyre is about 30 kilo, I am guessing about 20 kilo for the fittings to bolt it to the chassis so I would think about 50 kilos extra weight.
> 
> Possible problem would be getting the spare out from underneath according to Fish Bros, again, if Swift are fitting these on the present models then this should not be an issue.
> 
> I would rather have a spare that is difficult to get at from underneath, than a spare left at home in the shed a few hundred miles away.


SWIO

Our spare is the Fiat type cradle, it is mounted as you suspected on a chassis cross-member, just ahead of the rear axle, and lowered down from the cradle by a threaded mechanism located through the skirt on the n/side. I would imagine that yours would fit in a similar way, a quick call to JMC should confirm the arrangement on the Swift

Hope this has helped and not hindered given we have a Burstner but the same chassis as yours I believe

Chris


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

ICDSUN - Mine would be mounted behind the rear axle and in front of the waste tank.

If yours is in front of the axle, that would put it more towards the centre of van, I have fresh water tank to front of rear axle, so spare would not fit in the space.

Sorry, if I misunderstood your post?


----------



## ICDSUN

some-where-in-oxford said:


> ICDSUN - Mine would be mounted behind the rear axle and in front of the waste tank.
> 
> If yours is in front of the axle, that would put it more towards the centre of van, I have fresh water tank to front of rear axle, so spare would not fit in the space.
> 
> Sorry, if I misunderstood your post?


Our tanks are inside, so no problem with space etc, didn't realise your tanks external
Apologies for muddy waters etc

Chris


----------



## 1946

HI,

I have a brand new 16" X250 steel wheel fitted with a brand new 225/75/16 camping tyre. It has always been kept in the garage. It has also been balanced and has a steel valve fitted.
Cost £235.00 from Fiat.
Asking price £180.00 ono.

We are away until 1st Jan. but hope to go to the Shepton Mallet show.
I do have access to my email while we are away.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## pete4x4

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a cross member on the chassis that has the captive bolts in the center to take a bracket with a winch to pull up the spare against the underside of the cross member.
> 
> Fitter believes that the winch part of the arrangement that is unwound with the wheel brace, sits towards the rear above the grey water tank, and another cross member for this part is not there.


Have you seen this graphic demo of the spare wheel from the fiat site, doesn't appear to need another cross member.

Here

Pete


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Thank you Pete, the animated graphic answers my question.

I have emailed Fish Bros in Swindon and will call them in the morning to see if they have received it.


----------



## Briarose

My Husband is also very worried about not being able to carry a spare tyre, some time ago someone from Swift did say they would get back to us to see if there was a solution, but as yet we haven't heard anything...........ideally if we could have something fitted under the MH that would be the perfect solution.

This has been made worse by the fact that our friends that tow a smart car had a tyre problem on their recent trip to Portugal, the problem occured in France and held up their holiday by a good few days.........my Husband says it is always at the back of his mind as to what he would do should we have a problem.


----------



## pete4x4

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Thank you Pete, the animated graphic answers my question.
> 
> I have emailed Fish Bros in Swindon and will call them in the morning to see if they have received it.


I take delivery of a new 2008 Swift Sundance 630 in a couple of weeks so I am very interested in how you get on with your parts list as I'm going down the DIY route.

Pete


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

I just called Fish Bros,

Service dept is closed until Monday, I will ask them next week.

It does look as if the Camper Chassis will take the spare wheel just by bolting all the parts straight on.


----------



## carol

Am on pda so difficult to follow all this

We have Rapido 7090f and it is NOT possible tofit on chassis - have spoken at length and emails with both ALKO UK and Germany about it. We have plenty of space between wheels but the bracket behind rear wheels is too short.

Chelston MH looked as well but as Alko would not give permission to fit between wheels - the warranty would be invalid

Presently it is stored in half garage and I have been investigating a rear carrier -we did see this on a Rapido - but which model we didn't see -as of course we only saw it when it had passed us by

If you find this out pls PM and let me know

carol

A few links that may be useful:

http://www.busyoutdoors.com/shop/to...-spare-wheel-carrier-1265-1515mm/prod_28.html

and the Alko site:

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/info-detail.asp?ID=580


----------



## 115102

I bought a new Bessacarr E460 in August, and I also want to fit a spare wheel.
I store my motorhome at the local Fiat Pofessional so they have had plenty of time to assess the work involved in fitting a spare wheel.

As you know the space is very tight due to the location of the grey water tank, however hey reckon it will fit.

This is the quote I got about a week ago:-

0013046211 Nut £0.81
1315074080 Rubber Pad £4.59
1348979080 Wheel £82.53
1361586080 Vessel £110.54
1353318080 Bracket £4.43
1356210080 Bushing £0.55
1357387080 Knob £2.55
1357531080 Bracket £12.52
1357533080 Screw £5.68
215-70-15 Tyre £126.00

Labour £95.00

Total £445.20 plus VAT = £511.85

HTH


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Part numbers differ slightly

My Fiat Part Numbers.

1353303080 main carrier £159.40 + vat NO
1315074080 bracket £4.59 + vat YES
1357532080 bracket £12.89 + vat NO
18782024 x5 screw £0.58 each + vat NO
13046211 x6 screw £0.81 each + vat YES
1357387080 bracket £2.55 + vat YES
1357533080 bracket £5.68 + vat YES
1356210080 screw £ 0.55 + vat YES

Yes = on your list
No = on mine not on yours

There are some on your that are not on mine. Two look like rim and tyre, but a couple of other items also.

Does yours fit like this
http://www.fiatcamper.com/handling.php

Click on the small image of rear tyre under the heading
New Ducato Chassis Special
The spare wheel is then animated to show how it drops.

Thanks for you list, will give it to my dealer to compare.


----------



## pete4x4

Other thing that's interesting is that it is a 15" tyre on a 215/70 profile where as my swift is a 16" rim, on a 225/70 profile, wonder if thats the difference.

Had a look at my new motorhome today and noted that the rear waste tank has a half moon at the front that would accomadate the tyre profile so I'm certain mine fits there.


----------



## MikeCo

Slightly off topic but if you have Alloys on the van and are getting a tin spare then make sure that the bolts on the Alloy wheels will work with the tin one. Apparently they sometimes do not.
Also if you intend to be able to change the wheel yourself then check if you can actually jack up the van with the gear that you have.
Lidl do a trolly track for around £12 which should do the trick.


----------



## carol

pete4x4 said:


> Other thing that's interesting is that it is a 15" tyre on a 215/70 profile where as my swift is a 16" rim, on a 225/70 profile, wonder if thats the difference.
> 
> Had a look at my new motorhome today and noted that the rear waste tank has a half moon at the front that would accomadate the tyre profile so I'm certain mine fits there.


Pete our Rapido is a 16in wheel .... and I had PM's Peter of Swift last summer when I discovered they did fit spares on their Swifts and asked for his help.

He kindly put me in touch with Chelston (my nearest dealer in any case) and they looked, but the Rapido rear chassis seems either not to be there or is hidden so it wasn't possible to fix. - I can only assume that you and Swift have a rear extension fitted behind the rear wheels....

The other daft thing we have on our model is the rear steadies are IN FRONT of the rear wheels, how stupid....not where you need them at all.

The animation on the Fiat site shows a COMPLETELY different fitting for the spare, as it winds down....as opposed to fitting on the drop down frame.... I will investigate it further and see if that would be possible to fit. so thank you somewhere in oxford (I think it was) for that link.

Carol


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Carol, it was pete4x4 who first posted the Fiat animated graphic showing how the spare wheel is fitted on the Camper Chassis.

On my earlier motorhomes the spare was fitted in a cage. But they were build on the chassis cab chassis. I can see how the cage would not fit on the new Camper Chassis as the water tank is in the way.

Your is a Alko chassis which is different again. How can a simple job as fitting a spare wheel get so complicated?


----------



## pete4x4

For those of us who are still unsure, you can work out where everything goes from the swift owners manual for the spare wheel:

Ducato chassis and click on 05 Enroute for the 2008 x250

Alko Chassis and click on the 05 Enroute for the 2007 x250

Can't get the full link to work as it doesn't like a link that takes you to a download


----------



## carol

Well I thought about it afterwards, and realised that that graphic of it going up and down was on the Fiat Chassis, NOT the Alko...so back to the drawing board and the only option - if it is one - is on the rear panel, or inside as it is now....it is at least clean in there, and we don't carry bikes or scooters, or it wouldn't go in perhaps at all, I have a folding bike and that goes in OK.

I think they should go back and reassess this situation, as I think it is a step too far.

Carol


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Kath at Swift has sent me these photos to show how the spare wheel brackets are fitted on my chassis.

They may be of interest to others, who are thinking of having a spare fitted underneath.

Thank Kath...


----------



## carol

I take it that it isn't an alko chassis...as it doesn't look much like mine


Carol


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Is you chassis like this one.


----------



## pete4x4

Well I've now fitted all the bits and can confirm that it fits fine, plenty of room. My only issue was the waste from the shower went right through the middle of the winch bit so I had to re-route it. That's on a Swift Sundance 630L

Pete


----------



## philoaks

Pete,

Glad to hear you've got it all sorted. I've a Bolero which I'm hoping to do the same to. I'll have the same issue about re-routing the waste pipe too!

Could you advise which parts list you used as a couple of people have posted different lists on this thread and I'm not sure which to follow.

Regards,

Phil


----------



## pete4x4

To be honest go down to your local Fiat parts place and ask, the two lists are already out of date as parts have been superseded. Do it based on your Vin number.
What isn't on the list is a means of bolting the winch bit to the chassis, either 8 mm nutserts or a 3.5-4" 8mm bolt 2 0ff is needed.
28mm waste pipe plus two 90 degree bends are also needed! You may also want a file to remove a little bit of the winch bracket to give the pipe more clearance as it runs between the tyre and the winch.

I can give you a parts list but to be sure ask the fiat man  

Pete


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

My dealer called me Monday, all the parts have arrived and I am booked in for Thursday 5th Feb, to have the parts fitted.

I will post next Thursday to let everyone know if it all fits into place without and problems.

As Pete has said, they work out the parts needed according to your Vin Number.

If all goes well, I was quoted 60 quid for fitting.


----------



## Briarose

Bump topic for new member.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Hi,

Thanks for the Bump, I was going to update this weekend.

I took the motorhome to Fish Bros in Swindon yesterday. (Original date cancelled as another motorhome was stuck on their ramp waiting for spares leading up to original date to have the work done)

They have fitted the spare wheel, it does fit behind the rear axle in front of the waste water tank.

They did not fit the winding mechanism, it is on the end of two cables and has been dropped into the spare wheel and held in with plastic ties.

This is sometimes fitted towards the rear of the spare, but the water tank is in the way. There is space to fit it on the side, but it would only be supported by the bracket on one side of the winding mechanism.

This may vibrate and cause a stress fracture. The winder is in a box with a pressed bracket on one side, on the other side of the box are two threaded studs, that if used will support the winder box from the other side and stop it moving.

There are two holes in the chassis side rail near the rear spring hanger, I could use these, they appear to be spaced correctly.

I saw the wheel in place whilst up on a ramp, I can see their point about the wider box not having full support if placed on the side.

I am looking at ways to make up a plate that can fit on with the winder box that will also support the box from both side.

So I now have a spare wheel underneath, just have to fit the winder box somewhere so we can wind the spare down when needed.

Also some of the items ordered in advance to do the job were not needed.


----------



## philoaks

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have fitted the spare wheel, it does fit behind the rear axle in front of the waste water tank.
> 
> They did not fit the winding mechanism, it is on the end of two cables and has been dropped into the spare wheel and held in with plastic ties.


Hi Somewhere-in-oxford,

I've been following this thread closely as I'm hoping to fit a spare on my Swift Bolero. From reading the thread, I had assumed that the wheel was not only raised up by the winding mechanism, but also held in place by it.

Reading you latest post it would appear that your spare is actually held in place by some other method. Could you clarify how it's done?

Many thanks,

Phil


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Hi,

It does appear that the winding mechanism is holding the wheel in place, but at present the winding mechanism is not bolted to the chassis, but floating free attached to the end of two cables.

If I get a chance today I will see if I can take a photo.

The cables look like they are outer cables, and have another cable inside, like the brake cables on a push bike.

The box can be attached anywhere within the arc that the cable can be swung around in.

For now the winding box has been dropped inside the wheel.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

I have checked earlier photos in this thread.

I have a bracket missing - it's the one that bolts on to the bottom studs on the winding box.


----------



## philoaks

I found this earlier thread which includes an exploded view of the parts. It is a copy from the Fiat parts computer as far as I can tell. It looks like you might be missing part "3" from your description.

I haven't got a list of part numbers to go with the picture but your Fiat garage should be able to bring up the same drawing on their system.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=47476


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Yes that is the part. I have just had a look and they have tied the winding box to the framework above the rear waste tank. They did say they would drop in inside the wheel. It's easy enough to get to, but as it not bolted to anything solid will be a bit difficult to wind the wheel down in its needed. 

There are holes in the cross rail, so with this bracket, all should just bolt into place. I can get to it easily with a spanner and socket when needed.


----------



## pete4x4

You definitely need bracket no 3 even though on the parts list it shows as not needed.
The winding mechanism is then bolted to the crossmember using some 3.5-4" LONG 8MM bolts, the winding mechanism and bracket 3 sandwich the cross member. 

It does work, you also need the hex bar from the jacking kit.

Pete


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Yes I have the Hex bar.

Just a thought. On my last motorhome the spare was in a cage, so I had a chain and padlock around the wheel and cage to stop it being stolen.

On this latest fitting there is no cage, but a quick look shows I can get a steel rope over the cross member to secure the spare wheel.

Just taken a picture of the hex bar, for those who have not got one of these. Its about 8 inches long.
.
.
.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Does anyone know what parts 4 & 7 do?

I have a few spares left over. Which match up to parts I have with the following numbers.

Bolt 135 753 3080 (this has a large rubber tapered bush)
Round Disk/Plate 135 753 2080

These have not been used. The disk has captive nuts which look as if they will match the pitch circle of the wheel studs. Maybe to secure the wheel inside a Ducato van floor?

My wheel is held into place with just the centre being winched up against some stops on the frame that bolts on, at the "Y" end of part 1.

The total cost was £296.44 Inc VAT (Inc labour at £60.00)

I did weigh the spare wheel but forgot what it was. I think weighed in at about 30 kilo. Not sure of the weight for the parts, but would guess the whole lot under 50 kilos.

.
.
.


----------



## philoaks

Hi SWIO


When I checked with my local Fiat parts people they said that you only needed 4 and 7 if you had an alloy spare (as opposed to a steel rimmed spare).

Phil


----------



## viator

philoaks said:


> I found this earlier thread which includes an exploded view of the parts. It is a copy from the Fiat parts computer as far as I can tell. It looks like you might be missing part "3" from your description.
> 
> I haven't got a list of part numbers to go with the picture but your Fiat garage should be able to bring up the same drawing on their system.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=47476


Having contributed to the attached link, I would like to draw attention to a safety point and that is where the winding cable is fixed to the plate that holds the wheel up, there is a potential weakness where the cable is welded to the plate. When you wind the wheel up fully you will hear a click DO NOT GO FURTHER, this puts stress on the weld. I am a belt and braces character and for extra safety I have strung a ratchet strap between the chassis members which fits snugly onto the wheel and is easily released when needed.
I have read of at least one incident of the wheel breaking away. 
viator


----------



## andos679

*Spare wheel carrier*

I spotted a carrier under an Alko chassis at a local dealer. Simple design mainly constructed from round bar and galvinised. Hooks into existing holes in the chassis and fastens with 2 antiluce fasteners. Hoping to get some measurements next week to fab one up. If its a success, I'll post the results here !!!


----------

